# Adamantitvorkommen/Eterniumerze



## Relion (2. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin krampfhaft auf der suche nach Eterniumerz und das finde ich nur in Khorium/Adamantit, ich bin Level 70 Allianz, Vprschläge wo man das am besten farmen kann?


----------



## Trace (2. März 2007)

Im Auktionshaus ^^
oder ebend tausende Adamandit / Khorium und Teufelseisen Vorkommen hauen (ja auch in Teufelseisen enthalten)

MfG Trace


----------



## Relion (2. März 2007)

das wusst ich auch alles schon, und in teufelseisenerz is die droprate verschwindend gering..


----------



## Gorrel (2. März 2007)

Geh doch in die High-Lvl Bereiche o.O Nethersturm/Schattenmond/Schergart und Nagrad! Eig. überall, aber da sind wohl mehr Vorkommen als auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oder in den Zangamarschen...

Gruss
Gorrel


----------



## LordSubwoof (6. März 2007)

nagrand ist gut für adamantit, und nörlich von shattrath auf dem berg in dem verlassenen dorf gibts auch meiste 2-3 adamantitablagerungen.


----------

